# Baracuta G9 style jacket and color?



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to pick up a Baracuta styled jacket (not paying $390 real one and a windbreaker!). However, not sure what color to get. I really want Tan but am confused on how to wear it with Khaki pants. If not same color, won't it clash? If same color, well, isn't that just weird? Please advise.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My one light jacket/windbreaker that I have is a navy Ralph Lauren golf jacket - since I primarily wear chinos, it's pretty darn versatile for me. It doesn't have the elastized cuffs or collar or provenance that the Baracuta has, but for a light jacket, it suits me just fine.

edit: this-


----------



## Robotrick (Feb 13, 2014)

I've always liked red, a la James Dean in Rebel Without a Cause


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

But McQueen wore Tan, IIRC...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You look nice and conventional. 

And it's good to be thin.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not sure what colors are available to you but OF is correct, like a navy blazer, does not get more versatile than that. My second choice would be a nice forest green.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Tan is classic, but I also agree with Woofa above in terms of the forest green suggestion. Navy works in the same way that it works for a blazer. Burgundy would likely work for most guys, as most of us probably do not own burgundy trousers, therefore they would go with many things we do own.

I think it's a matter of taking inventory of what colour pants you'd wear them with. If you wear khaki chinos a lot, then tan is not a great option. I've been considering the same kind of jacket and forest green is probably at the top of my list due to it's versatility.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Navy is good with khaki pants but red gives good contrast with anything, unless you wear red pants a lot. And you'll look like James Dean or Elvis.

You might also consider a plaid.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Last time I checked O'Connell's had them for a little less, maybe around $300. This is one of those items that is simply worth spending a little money on, my opinion, if you want the genuine Baracuta G9. You'll understand when you slip it on.

For me, I'd go for stone before tan. I own a navy that I think is great.


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the tan and it is about the most versitile colored jacket I own. The few times I actually wear it with khakis I will leave it open so it will contrast with my shirt/sweater and breakup the sight line. 

The plaid lining help, too, and prevents the "maintenance worker" uniform

p.s. - it really is one of those items that it is worth buying the original. Kick in for the Made-in-England version and enjoy for a lifetime.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I own two Baracutas, stone, and tan, and I love them. They age so well,...

But, I just received two U.K. made raglan sleeve Harington jackets from Ben Nevis.

https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep...29/Products/"Harrington Jackets, Navy, Blue."

I'm not comparing overall quality and value, etc., to a Baracuta. (cotton/poly., rayon-like sleeve lining verses silk, nylon zipper verses metal YKK on the Ben Nevis harrington.)

That being said these are an incredible value delivering a classic look with a humble pedigree of their own. I can see me wearing these is my most casual situations and they're so reasonable priced that if you stain them they would be my go to work in the yard jacket in early fall. Ben Nevis Harrington jackets are a honest fair value with classic style for everyman.

Two jackets delivered from the U.K. in three days for $130.- I'm impressed.

P.S. They arrived in Portland, Oregon from London in three days!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I love the plaid lining because it provides contrast to anything you wear underneath. Adds another layer of versatility, in other words.



Tim_McD said:


> I have the tan and it is about the most versitile colored jacket I own. The few times I actually wear it with khakis I will leave it open so it will contrast with my shirt/sweater and breakup the sight line.
> 
> The plaid lining help, too, and prevents the "maintenance worker" uniform
> 
> p.s. - it really is one of those items that it is worth buying the original. Kick in for the Made-in-England version and enjoy for a lifetime.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have tan and navy. I like the tan better and wear it nearly everyday in the fall and spring... unless I am wearing khakis.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ And that's why we have the Navy one, for khakis!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I find that navy goes with almost everything, except navy chinos, of course. I would really like another in stone, because I could see that going well with everything, too, _including _ khaki chinos.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

127.72 MHz said:


> I own two Baracutas, stone, and tan, and I love them. They age so well,...
> 
> But, I just received two U.K. made raglan sleeve Harington jackets from Ben Nevis.
> 
> ...


Most people in England had cheap knock off Harringtons during the boom period and I could not see a reason to pay extra for a Baracuta. Ben Nevis donkey jacket is also very good value for money Melton wool compared to pea coats etc.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, looks like due to the offer from a forum member, I'll be starting with a Tan Baracuta!


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a forest green Fred Perry baracuta/harrington style jacket myself. I know Fred Perry stuff has "chav" connotations in the UK, but in the US it is either unknown to people or is associated with punk/skinhead subculture, which works for me.

After returning 2-3 various eBay harringtons that didn't fit, I saw the the Fred Perry on Amazon and it happened to fit perfect. Dark green goes well with my complexion and is pretty versatile with most casual ensembles. I like the idea of a khaki harrington in theory, but do wear khaki pants a good bit, which would limit versatility.

The sticking point for me with harringtons for me is fit. I am a little over 6' and healthy body weight. A lot of these jackets I find are cut short and boxy....I need more of a long/lean cut. One of my eBay misfires was an older vintage jacket tagged my real jacket size - 42 Long - and I thought I'd hit the lottery, but when it arrived it was that same crappy short, boxy cut.

One option I've considered is Luxire offers a MTM harrington for $300.
https://custom.luxire.com/products/luxire-harrington-jacket


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ From what I understand the difference between a G9 style and the G4 style is a banded hem.

G9= Banded hem.

G4= non-banded hem.

The style for the MTM Harrington is non-banded, I prefer the banded. Perhaps they could do a banded hem?

I just wish the true Baracuta was not so outrageously expensive. My navy Baracuta is quite old and I would love to replace it but I just can't justify the price. My stone Baracuta is still looking fairly new so I'm good to go for awhile.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I got lucky and found a J Press navy baracuta jacket in Grenfell cloth on eBay a few years ago. As many of you have noted, it's perfect in the fall with everything. Except jeans. I'd love a tan one, but have probably been spoiled by the quality of the Grenfell cloth, which is surprisingly warm, breathable, and also waterproof. I'll have to wait for lightning to strike again on eBay!


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

My baracuta jackets come from modest sources: a lighter G4 style in navy from a Lands End sale some years back, and a medium gray wool version -- fine for the Dallas winter -- also from Lands End. And based on a post somewhere on AAAC, I think, I picked up a G9 style in tan from a company called English but made in a country on the other side of the Pacific, not the Atlantic. Nice plaid lining and it cost $25.

Speaking of Lands End, I saw what I think was a G9 style in Black Watch sometime in the last couple of weeks. Very good looking in the photo ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

$298, through O'Connell's, for the authentic Made in England Baracuta. This is not a bad price for a really great jacket. https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/home.php?cat=264

Unfortunately, on second look, it does appear that they are running out of stock. Only a few colors and sizes left these days.

This makes me appreciate mine a little more. I agree that the price for a new Baracuta from the UK these days is pretty exorbitant.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Duvel said:


> I love the plaid lining because it provides contrast to anything you wear underneath. Adds another layer of versatility, in other words.


I agree that the plaid lining is distinctive and provides a contrast. For me, that is a negative, probably because my sartorial skills do not extend to coordinating patterns. I have tried several Baracuta type jackets that are lined with the same material as the body. LE sometimes has them. In general, the quality of of the original Baracuta is hard to match. The Derby/La Paz/Catalina style has a certain vintage following in this country - especially towards the West, and it is easier to find without a plaid lining. A recent purchase from Derby of San Francisco was pricy, but I think well worth it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sartorial skills for coordinating patterns? You are talking about skills that in me are decidedly "de minimus."

But who needs them? What I'm talking about is that you can just throw it on and the pattern is there. Whether the plaid "goes" or not with what you're wearing doesn't really matter, and I would say it would be pretty hard to find a lot that really goes with it. I wear my plaid-lined Baracuta with shirts in everything from solids to stripes and tartans and madras. It doesn't matter.



godan said:


> I agree that the plaid lining is distinctive and provides a contrast. For me, that is a negative, probably because my *sartorial skills* do not extend to *coordinating patterns*. I have tried several Baracuta type jackets that are lined with the same material as the body. LE sometimes has them. In general, the quality of of the original Baracuta is hard to match. The Derby/La Paz/Catalina style has a certain vintage following in this country - especially towards the West, and it is easier to find without a plaid lining. A recent purchase from Derby of San Francisco was pricy, but I think well worth it.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

mine is khaki color (tan). Fall, winter and spring for me here on the coast. get's lots of use.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Any east coasters know if a harrington is sufficient for the fall? I've been meaning to pick one up as a spring jacket but am curious if it could function for me into the fall.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> I own two Baracutas, stone, and tan, and I love them. They age so well,...
> 
> But, I just received two U.K. made raglan sleeve Harington jackets from Ben Nevis.
> 
> ...


What size did you get and how does it fit? I'm a 44L and looking at the sizing, I can't figure out if I'd be a XL or XXL.

Brian


----------



## NatW (Jan 21, 2015)

Those Ben Nevis jackets fit a little big in my experience. The guy who runs the shop is an original 60s skinhead and will chew your ear off if you ever go in the shop. He has been on about making their own Sta-Prest slacks for as long as I can remember.

If folks on here are open to the Millets/market-stall style Harrington as worn by every teenager in Britain during the 70s, Jump the Gun would be another option. They have the raglan sleeves and sloped collar and are a bit of trimmer fit than the Ben Nevis ones. All British Harrington seem to have the Stewart Tartan lining rather than the nicer Fraser tartan found on the proper G9s.

For a more 'American' style Harrington (I realize they're actually British) there is also Lands End with the or creatively-named . I have a vintage tan Lands End Harrington and it has the exact same feel and lining as my Baracuta, although I suspect these new ones aren't quite as nice. I would not wear it with khakis for fear of looking like a soldier in desert dress.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Save your pennies and buy the "real" thing. It will still be there. It will still be the best-looking option.


----------



## NatW (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes I must admit there is something fundamentally dissatisfying about the feel of my Brit-style Harringtons compared to my Baracuta. Its a shame about the recent price rise.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

All of this talk about Baracuta jackets has made me a little itchy to buy a tan one. Nothing in my size on eBay just yet, but here are two really nice examples that were made in England:

$40, tan, ending in 5 hours (edit, this has been up a few times at that price. Understandable 'cause it looks a little sad):



So Harris tweed. Very warmness. Much beautiful:


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a fraser (kelly) green baracuta and polo version in light yellow (it is also the only item wear that has a logo minus my Patagonia). In a perfect world would choose forest green. My second choice would be navy. I think the navy is too dark sometimes. I also like most here love the tan color, but find it hard to wear. If I wore denim that jacket would be perfect.

I used to steal my step dads wool blackwatch one when I was young. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow, a HT Baracuta G9. This is really the nail in the coffin letting me know that there will never be an end to the things I want now that I have discovered nice clothing.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Triathlete said:


> I really want Tan but am confused on how to wear it with Khaki pants. If not same color, won't it clash? If same color, well, isn't that just weird? Please advise.


 I think the solution way back when was to get it in "Natural", which was a color in between white (McQueen's shirt) and tan (his V-neck):


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Also as demonstrated here by Dick Van **** in "Divorce American Style": 








(Courtesy of Gone_to_Gowings)


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

That's pretty much a perfect jacket. You're right, it goes with the khaki without matching. Now, I guess, I need one.

Sorry, wallet.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

vwguy said:


> What size did you get and how does it fit? I'm a 44L and looking at the sizing, I can't figure out if I'd be a XL or XXL.
> 
> Brian


Wow, VWguy, you're right in that area where I'm not sure what to tell you about fit. I purchased two of the Ben Nevis Harrington jackets to get the best deal on shipping. Bottom line, I have exactly a 46" chest. The XXL says that it is for a 46" chest,....But I can't stand tight clothing. So I ordered the XXXL and they are WAY too large! It would cost me half the price of one jacket to return them to the U.K. so I'm going to find some lurch types around my laboratory who might want a free U.K. made Harrington.

While the gentleman said that their Harrington jackets fit "Generous" I rolled the dice and found out that the XXXL was way too big and re-ordered two more in XXL.

If I were to guess knowing you wear a 44L I'd say to go with the XL,.....They indeed are cut generous.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Duvel said:


> Save your pennies and buy the "real" thing. It will still be there. It will still be the best-looking option.


I really want to stress that, even though I've already mentioned it, I* am not *suggesting that one purchase a Ben Nevis Harrington *in place* of a Baracuta. I don't believe that anything could truly replace the workmanship and materials of a $400._ plus dollar Baracuta. I love both of my Baracutas.

The *only thing* I am suggesting is that Ben Nevis Harringtons have a humble pedigree of their own and this lightweight authentic U.K. manufactured jackets costs a small fraction of the cost of a Baracuta, (I believe you could purchase 8 Ben Nevis Harrington's for the cost of one Baracuta.)

Here's the Ben Nevis Harrington story;
Harrington Jacket - Combat Harrington Jackets.
30 Days Return
£5.95 UK Next Day Delivery
Tel: 020 7485 9989 Harrington Jackets
*Be a proud owner of an original UK Combat Harrington Jacket.* *Have the one and only genuine UK made Harrington Jackets from the original and respected manufacturer with a no quibble money back guarantee. You will be buying trusted quality and classic British fashion from Ben Nevis Clothing, Britains only original and genuine UK manufacturer since the 1960's. * _We have been manufacturing our Combat label Harrington Jackets in the UK since the sixties to our high standards with the original style pattern, making us world famous for our Harrington Jacket._ *We have started production with our new label to distinquish it from copies.*
RAGLAN SLEEVE (not straight set which is not authentic).
THREE YOKE POINTS ON THE BACK (Wavy line).
TWIN BUTTON COLLAR.
INVERTED BUTTON FLAP SIDE POCKETS
BEST QUALITY RIBBING ON THE SLEEVES AND WAISTBAND.
YKK ZIPS TO ENSURE A SMOOTH OPERATION. Our Harrington Jackets are fully Tartan lined except for the sleeve lining where a silky nylon material has been used to enable smooth use when puting on and taking of so there is no ruffling of the sleeve. There is an inside pocket on the left hand side. All our Harrington Jackets are branded with our famous Union Jack Combat label on the inside neck and pocket, ensuring you have a genuine UK made 'Combat' Harrington jacket. Our Harrington jackets are made from a quality cotton/polyester mix which makes them fully machine washable. EXCEPTIONAL VALUE, MAKING THIS THE BEST HARRINGTON JACKET ON THE MARKET. BUY A BIT OF BRITISH HISTORY NOT A CHEAPLY MADE ALTERNATIVE! Why accept imitations when you can have the genuine Combat Harrington Jacket.

*
The Ben Nevis Harrington is a great addition, not alternative, to a Baracuta.*


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got the tan and the navy G9. Both pretty versatile, but I give the nod to navy. I've ended up using it a bit more than tan.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I fear if you buy anything but the real McCoy G9 Made in England version you will regret it. I bought a BB copy about 5 years and it just fell apart on me and looked awful within a year, and that is only with moderate wear. The sleeve lining near the cuffs just disintegrated. I chose the navy for my G9 and supported a local merchant too, Cable Car.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> Wow, VWguy, you're right in that area where I'm not sure what to tell you about fit. I purchased two of the Ben Nevis Harrington jackets to get the best deal on shipping. Bottom line, I have exactly a 46" chest. The XXL says that it is for a 46" chest,....But I can't stand tight clothing. So I ordered the XXXL and they are WAY too large! It would cost me half the price of one jacket to return them to the U.K. so I'm going to find some lurch types around my laboratory who might want a free U.K. made Harrington.
> 
> While the gentleman said that their Harrington jackets fit "Generous" I rolled the dice and found out that the XXXL was way too big and re-ordered two more in XXL.
> 
> If I were to guess knowing you wear a 44L I'd say to go with the XL,.....They indeed are cut generous.


Thanks, that was my guess, but good to have some real world info to back it up.

Brian


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a natural stone colored harrington. Love wearing it with anything from jeans to wool trousers....also khakis!


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry to reanimate this zombie, but the Rack isn't exactly a thrift store, so it doesn't feel appropriate to brag about Rack steals in that thread. I this evening purchased a khaki G9 for the tidy sum of $112.48. Damn, is it nice. How did I get by without one for so long?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^
My first Baracuta G9 was khaki hued. Soon after that (two years, I think) I decided I needed one in Navy and after that, one in British Khaki (noticeably darker than the regular Khaki color). Eventually a forest green one became the fascination of the day. I suspect, WICaniac, your purchase represents the first of many....enjoy the adventure!


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I just purchased a Baracuta G9 in tan on eBay. The jacket is tan and in excellent condition. Because of the excellent price, I took a chance with a seller in Turkey with "0" feedback. He had it cleaned and shipped it to me and it arrived yesterday when I wasn't home.

I've had any number of packages shipped from Turkey shipped w/o incident, but with this one I had to sign for it and pick it up. Has there been an exploding windbreaker incident I'm unaware of?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad I bought my navy one before Baracuta slimmed them up. Tried one of those one and it was like wearing something 4 sizes too small. Just absurd.


----------



## ymc226 (Mar 4, 2017)

What do you think of the version? It doesn't have a back vent so it looks sleeker, still made in England and is about $100 more.


----------



## HOOT (Aug 19, 2012)

peterc said:


> Glad I bought my navy one before Baracuta slimmed them up. Tried one of those one and it was like wearing something 4 sizes too small. Just absurd.


Agreed, the current G9 Baracuta cut is ridiculous.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tda003 said:


> I just purchased a Baracuta G9 in tan on eBay. The jacket is tan and in excellent condition. Because of the excellent price, I took a chance with a seller in Turkey with "0" feedback. He had it cleaned and shipped it to me and it arrived yesterday when I wasn't home.
> 
> I've had any number of packages shipped from Turkey shipped w/o incident, but with this one I had to sign for it and pick it up. Has there been an exploding windbreaker incident I'm unaware of?


I think it more likely your having to sign for the parcel is the result of those dastardly elements of our society that have taken to stealing parcels off of other peoples porches! Sad, but true....


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't had much of a problem with people stealing things from me:


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

HOOT said:


> Agreed, the current G9 Baracuta cut is ridiculous.


I wear a 42 to 44 jacket, and the 44 G9 is not only comfortable but quite flattering (which is why my missus immediately consented to the purchase).

Karma: I come on here and brag about getting one for $112, and then get a (food) grease stain on it the first time I wear it out. Any cleaning recommendations?


----------



## LIer (Jul 15, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^^
> ...Baracuta G9 ...in British Khaki (noticeably darker than the regular Khaki color)...


+1 for the British Khaki, Eagle. I favor the khaki color in Harrington jackets, but wear mine most often with khaki chinos. I skirted the "desert tans" look by choosing the British Khaki, which lends a look similar to the contrast of a navy or forest green with the khaki chinos (dark over light).


----------

